# Car insurance and car regstration in Italy



## eva ellis

Hi, we are planning to buy a second hand car in Germany and drive it to Italy where we will live for a year. Can anyone tell me roughly the cost of insuring a car and changing the registration to Italian and if there are any problems associated with not being EU citizens? Thanks.


----------



## NickZ

You'll need residence in Italy before you can register the car.

For insure go to one of the online sites and get a quote. It'll vary greatly depending on your age,the car etc.


----------



## eva ellis

NickZ said:


> You'll need residence in Italy before you can register the car.
> 
> For insure go to one of the online sites and get a quote. It'll vary greatly depending on your age,the car etc.


thanks , we have a residency visa so it should be ok. eva


----------



## Arturo.c

eva ellis said:


> thanks , we have a residency visa so it should be ok. eva


But did you obtain your "permesso di soggiorno", and did you register your residency address at the "Comune"? You need a visa to travel to Italy, but once you get there you have to properly register your residence with the relevant authorities. 

Without that you can't buy a car, open a bank account, subscribe utility contracts, etc.


----------



## alex.periera

You need to follow following steps:

1) Get the registration of your car cancelled in Germany, if you already have. You will be given a
cancellation certificate and technical specifications form.

2)Then drive your car to Italy on a provisional number plate by the traffic control authority.

3)Now to get your car finally registered, it must pass the test to make sure that it conforms to the Italian norms. After passing the test,certificate of conformity is issued 

Finally to register the car, following documents will be needed:

Cancellation certificate
Technical specifications form
Registration Request (domanda di immatricolazione) form TT2119 (PDF)
Original and photocopy of the vehicle registration document and certified translation in Italian; a Certificate of Permanent Export may sometimes suffice
Original and photocopy of roadworthiness test certificate signed and stamped by the manufacturer or a reputable dealer, with a certified translation into Italian
Technical specifications form signed and stamped by the manufacturer or a reputable dealer

Though we at do not have much of a presence in Italy but we have a wealth of experience in registering cars in other parts of Europe, you can contact us for further queries, we will try to put you across to a partner who has got a presence in Italy.


----------

